

The art of the OKR - Enthouan
http://www.eleganthack.com/the-art-of-the-okr/

======
lemez
OKRs sound great. Partly cos they're TM Google. For a small startup with super
limited resources, I'd like to hear from VSMEs who have used them - what
mistakes did you make with them, what are pitfalls in implementation, how did
your poor overworked team members take to it? I want to implement it at ours
but there is some pushback.

